# Gold Coated Alloy



## mxmike51 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all and seasons greetings!

I bought my kids a GAMO Break .177 cal at Walmart. It is a so-so rifle... we'll get to that later. It came with fancy high velocity Gold Plated Alloy Pellets. They got penetrating power and they are quick but you can hardly hit a paper plate at 20 yards. I was wondering if others have had the same experience. I thought something was wrong with the rifle.(It was funny, at first I thought I was shooting one right behind the other...I actually only hit the box once out of 3 rounds. Had to get a bigger box. I can't believe they package those pellets with a rifle... that guy who decided that musta caught a misfire in the cranium.) I was thinking about taking it back so I dug up my stash of pellets I have acquired over the years. I had some round nose beemans that chambered perfectly. I wish I had the rifle to go with might I add. lol At 40 yards I'm getting a group app 2". Good enough.

Back to the rifle. The first rifle. I got my kids a Crosman 1200 fps break rifle for Christmas. It would not shoot any pattern. I thought I had lost my touch. I had it on a bench in a vise and could not get better than a 5" group at 20 yards. I had to get out the model 700 and make sure I could still make clover leafs at 200 yards. I still got it. Those are hand loads for that rifle..By the way. I took that thing back and recommend to not buy one after my experience. Now on to the GAMO. The thing I don't like is the trigger. I have this ritual. Every time i fire i say in my subconscious mind squeeze while concentrating on breathing until discharge. The idea is to be surprised so that I will never anticipate the recoil. This trigger is designed to be pulled not squeezed. The trigger moves more than a quarter inch before it fires. This rifle is not real good for hunting. If anyone has done any trigger work let me know. I have access to a machine shop and can build a new trigger mechanism.

I wish I had the money for a .20 cal beeman. I would like a couple of springfields that cost more than my car while i'm at it.

To sign off... Gold Coated Alloy high velocity and great penetration...You are better off using a blow dart or a spear. You gotta get that close to your target you might as well be accurate.

Anyone tried the beeman copper coated pellets? Increased mass plus velocity and accuracy good... lol

Cheers

Mike in North Carolina


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

What can I say, it's junk, softly speaking... Might as well shoot a slingshot :roll: 
I will never understand why people...never...do a research and buy poor quality Gamo guns instead of something with a good resale value, good quality, accuracy, and reliabiluty...

Try some German pellets.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yup, PBA is junk. And Gamo and Crosman guns aren't that good, either. Try using some better pellets (RWS, H&N, Crosman Premiers, etc.) and don't use a bench vise. Spring guns aren't accurate unless you use the artillery hold. You can find a good description of this at http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2007/07/artillery-hold.html

I understand your predicament. When I bought my first high-powered airgun, all I could afford was a refurbished Gamo Hunter 220 ($119 at Cabelas.) I have been able to wring OK accuracy out of it and have been able to hunt with it quite sucessfully, but ever since I found out what kind of accuracy I should expect out of an airgun, I've been saving to buy something better.

Good luck, and good shooting to you.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If by chance you want to spend another 30 bucks or so there is a good quality replacement trigger available for the Gamo.
http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/GTX.htm


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have thought of doing that soon.


----------



## mxmike51 (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah,

I sighted the thing at room temp. Then I went out this morning when it was about 35 out. After the rifle, if you would call it that, acclimated I could hit anything. I went in and got some targets. It patterned 3 inches low and 2 inches to the left. I took it inside and let it warm up to room temp and it shot perfectly. I think it is that plastic barrel. The sleeve is too thin and flexes from a mild change in temperature. I immediately packed it up and took it back. I want a good rifle but I am going to have to settle for good enough. I bought a Remington and found out it is made by Crosman. It seems to shoot OK and I think it is a little better than the GAMO.

Thanks for the trigger tip to the gentleman that responded. I don't know if this rifle is worth spending money on. I am going to test it for a couple days. I have got to find a good air rifle shop in my local area. Thanks for the link. I am definitely going to check them out.

Mike


----------



## mxmike51 (Dec 28, 2009)

*could not hit anything*

I took a peak at the artillery hold. It makes perfect sense. Like floating the barrel of a high power rifle. Thanks for the valuable info.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

